# My Macs eye is poppin out...WTF???



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Came home to this tonight....maybe he caught it on something?? I duno what to do??? He just ate a ton of Talapia fillet...Seems ok...

H E L P!!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Bacterial infections, injury and water quality are the most common problems. The affected fish should be immediately taken out to be separately treated. It is difficult to specify a specific treatment unless the main cause is definitely known. Large daily water changes should help, if not Epsom salts has been used with good results to draw the fluid out. One tablespoon per 5 gallons of water for at least three days, longer if necessary. Epsom salts isn't really salt (sodium chloride) it is Magnesium Sulfate. If water quality is the problem, a 50 percent water change must be made as soon as possible. If it's bacterial, you'll want to treat it with a broad spectrum antibiotic. Recommended medications are: Ampicilex (Aquatronics), Penicillin, Maracyn 2, and Amoxycillin.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> Bacterial infections, injury and water quality are the most common problems. The affected fish should be immediately taken out to be separately treated. It is difficult to specify a specific treatment unless the main cause is definitely known. Large daily water changes should help, if not Epsom salts has been used with good results to draw the fluid out. One tablespoon per 5 gallons of water for at least three days, longer if necessary. Epsom salts isn't really salt (sodium chloride) it is Magnesium Sulfate. If water quality is the problem, a 50 percent water change must be made as soon as possible. If it's bacterial, you'll want to treat it with a broad spectrum antibiotic. Recommended medications are: Ampicilex (Aquatronics), Penicillin, Maracyn 2, and Amoxycillin.


There are (3) 1" reds on the other side of tank that are in fine condition....Just checked my water params and they are perfect...Also just added the salt...Gotta be an injury....Cant do anything else tonight.....Damit!!!

I dont have a hospital tank as of now either....WTF!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Could very well be an eye injury. You can put him in a bucket with air stone and heater.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok i do have an extra heater...Whats the purpose for removing from tank?

I'm a noob please dont take my questions the wrong way....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

superbee said:


> Ok i do have an extra heater...Whats the purpose for removing from tank?
> 
> I'm a noob please dont take my questions the wrong way....


In case he's infected, you don't want to infect other fish. Just a precaution.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

So looks like could be Pop-eye.....The eye is clear is is moving fine...Maybe just a contusion?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

superbee said:


> So looks like could be Pop-eye.....The eye is clear is is moving fine...Maybe just a contusion?


Could be, but always quarantine to be safe.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

you might want to try some melafix and pimafix also


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

maybe he was trying to get at the Reds and it got 'stuck' in the divider?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Update....

I added my 3rd red on wed.....Well friday night is when i saw this problem. Now the red i added also has his eye infected...Could the fish i added have done this???

All was well until i changed something and that was wed....Goin to pet store in a few to get meds....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

It could very well be that fish infected them. He probably was no showing signs yet when you put him in. I would throw in some pimafix and melafix.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> It could very well be that fish infected them. He probably was no showing signs yet when you put him in. I would throw in some pimafix and melafix.


Maracyn2 is in and fish is doing great!!!!

Eye looks back to normal. Will continue treatment for the full 5 days....

All still eating like horses so i'm assuming they are all fine.....


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Just as a side note super, I'm sure you have herd this but a divided tank is never a good idea. Do you have plans on getting the mac in his own tank? I'm sure it would be fine in something as small as a 40 gal for a while.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Disease, Parasite, Injury. Send in an updated pic when he's better.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

febsalien said:


> Just as a side note super, I'm sure you have herd this but a divided tank is never a good idea. Do you have plans on getting the mac in his own tank? I'm sure it would be fine in something as small as a 40 gal for a while.


He will be moving into a 125 but that will have a divider also i think...


----------

